# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  من تونس(حصري مريخاب أون لاين)

## africanu

*انتهي قبل قليل تمرين سودان المريخ
الذي استمر لمدة ساعة ونصف
شارك محمد كمال بصورة طبيعية في التمرين
كاربوني يعلن ان سودان المريخ جاهز
كلاتشي قام باداء تمارين خاصة 
وكاربوني ينتظر غدا رأي الطبيب بخصوص كلاتشي
غدا في الساعة العاشرة صباحا(توقيت تونس) الاجتماع 
التقليدي للمبارة
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتهي قبل قليل تمرين سودان المريخ
الذي استمر لمدة ساعة ونصف
شارك محمد كمال بصورة طبيعية في التمرين
كاربوني يعلن ان سودان المريخ جاهز
كلاتشي قام باداء تمارين خاصة 
وكاربوني ينتظر غدا رأي الطبيب بخصوص كلاتشي
غدا في الساعة العاشرة صباحا(توقيت تونس) الاجتماع 
التقليدي للمبارة



ياحبيب انت سافرت تونس بطائرة خاصة ولاشنو
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

ياحبيب انت سافرت تونس بطائرة خاصة ولاشنو



عارف اخوك يا ابوشهد عندو مصادرو الخاصة

الله يخلي لي ناس .............. 

المع البعثة
*

----------


## az3d

*الله يبشرك بالخير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخبار تمام الله يبشرك بالخير
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يارب

انصر اولادنا
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الله ينصر دينك 
اخبار سااااااااااخنة
بالتوفيق للمريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الله ينصر دينك 

اخبار سااااااااااخنة

بالتوفيق للمريخ



 
تلميذك يامـــــــــــــــــــــــــعلم

العين مابتطلع علي الحاجب ياليل الفرح
*

----------


## كته

*شكرا افريكانو
بالتوفيق لمريخ العزه والصمود
يااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

شكرا افريكانو
بالتوفيق لمريخ العزه والصمود
يااااااااااااااااارب



 
الحبيب كته

وينك يارجل مشتاقيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

امين يارب العالميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله يا افريكانو شغلك نضيف بس كان ساعدتها لينا بي كم صورة تكون ما قصرتة
*

----------


## africanu

*ابشر يا رياض جاري العمل في هذا الامر
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتهي قبل قليل تمرين سودان المريخ
الذي استمر لمدة ساعة ونصف
شارك محمد كمال بصورة طبيعية في التمرين
كاربوني يعلن ان سودان المريخ جاهز
كلاتشي قام باداء تمارين خاصة 
وكاربوني ينتظر غدا رأي الطبيب بخصوص كلاتشي
غدا في الساعة العاشرة صباحا(توقيت تونس) الاجتماع 
التقليدي للمبارة



شكراً افريكانوا على المعلومات الطازجة اي كان مصدرها ل التحية على الاجتهاد ماقصرت انشاء الله يوم شكرك ما يجي 
يارب نسمع منك بكرة اخبار حلوة عن كلتشي ياقناة الجزيرة 
تخريمة :-
اجتهد وجيب البشارة وليك عزومة كاربة في برج الفاتح :pepsi:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

شكراً افريكانوا على المعلومات الطازجة اي كان مصدرها ل التحية على الاجتهاد ماقصرت انشاء الله يوم شكرك ما يجي 
يارب نسمع منك بكرة اخبار حلوة عن كلتشي ياقناة الجزيرة 
تخريمة :-
اجتهد وجيب البشارة وليك عزومة كاربة في برج الفاتح :pepsi:



برج الفاتح عديل كده
ابشري بالخير
الشافني ركبت التونسية ماكضب
*

----------


## zaeim84

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
وشكرا علي الحصريات يارائع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zaeim84
					

بالتوفيق للزعيم
وشكرا علي الحصريات يارائع



 
حباب الزعيم

تســــــــلم ياصفوة
*

----------


## Almothanna

*تشكرات ياقلب . أخبارك مفرحة ولمن تجيب خبر كلتشي زيادة على عازومة الفاتح عازمك في روتانا . بس إنت جيب الخبر الحلو . 


بي الجمبة : 
أفريكانو موبايل ؛ لأن الخبر لا ينتظرك !!!!

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

تشكرات ياقلب . أخبارك مفرحة ولمن تجيب خبر كلتشي زيادة على عازومة الفاتح عازمك في روتانا . بس إنت جيب الخبر الحلو . 


بي الجمبة : 
أفريكانو موبايل ؛ لأن الخبر لا ينتظرك !!!!



ههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااي

المثنــــــــــــــــــــــــي ياقلب

روتانا حته واحده

امانة ماوقع راجل

بس اوع بعدين تقول لي قندهار بقي اسمها روتانا
*

----------


## acba77

*بشرتنا الله يبشرك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

بشرتنا الله يبشرك



 
تسلم يا رائع
*

----------


## sonstar

*مشكور ياحبيبنا وربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا انت مشيت من ورانا ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مهودا

*ماقصرت ياملك بس تأكد لينا من موضوع كلتشي ده

*

----------


## looly

*بالتوفبق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اجتهد وجيب البشارة وليك عزومة كاربة في برج الفاتح :pepsi:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Almothanna
					

تشكرات ياقلب . أخبارك مفرحة ولمن تجيب خبر كلتشي زيادة على عازومة الفاتح عازمك في روتانا . بس إنت جيب الخبر الحلو . 





ديل يعزموك في برج الفاتح وروتانا 
ونحن بنرسليك زيارة تجي تعمل ليك عمره وزوغه !!:kshka:

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*

يكتمل اعداد فرقة المريخ اليوم في الرابعة مساء-توقيت السودان بملعب 6 نوفمبر والمعروف بملعب رادس .. صلاح حسن سعيد رئيس البعثة من جانب الاتحاد ومحمد جعفر قريش وحاتم عبدالغفار حضروا الاجتماع التقليدي واتقفوا علي أن يلبس المريخ الزي الاخصر الكامل والترجي بالاصفر المخطط بالاحمر 
الاجواء جميلة وغائمة وأجواء التفؤل تسود البعثة ويلقي السيد حاتم عبدالغفار الاشادة بعظيم مجهوده علي راحة البعثة .. المباراة ستنقل علي قناة تونس7 (نايلسات-عرب سات-هوت بيرد) والاتفاقات تقريبا" في مراحلها الاخيرة بين التلفزيون التونسي وقناة الشروق بقيادة حاتم التاج وستتضح الرؤية كاملة في ظرف ساعة من انشالله.
هذا ووصل العديد من المشجعين الي تونس وعلي رأسهم مزمل ابو القاسم والصديق الفنان طلال حلفا وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل من تونس لحظة بلحظة انشالله وذلك من خلال اتصالاتنا المستمرة بالاخوة في تونس انشالله




*

----------


## manooo

*مشكووووور وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## az3d

*مشكوووور على الاخبار يا ايهاب الرائع

وربنا ينصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمر شديد

*مشكور يا رائع على الاخبار الجميلة
ربنا يوفق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*مشكور حبيبنا أيهاب
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*شكراً ايهاب ومنتصرين بإذنه تعالى
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*البعثة الان تتناول وجبة الغداء وستخلد للراحة لمدة ربع ساعة 
وبعدها ستتوجه للتمرين المفترض أن يبداء عند الساعة الرابعة بتوقيت السودان السادسة بتوقيت تونس

*

----------


## az3d

*والله نعم المراسل والمطمن انتا يا ايهاب
احنا متابعين معاك
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

البعثة الان تتناول وجبة الغداء وستخلد للراحة لمدة ربع ساعة 
وبعدها ستتوجه للتمرين المفترض أن يبداء عند الساعة الرابعة بتوقيت السودان السادسة بتوقيت تونس





أتغدو بي شنو؟ زكرتنا الغداء برانا جعانين
أها شربوا بارد ولا عصير؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					



يكتمل اعداد فرقة المريخ اليوم في الرابعة مساء-توقيت السودان بملعب 6 نوفمبر والمعروف بملعب رادس .. صلاح حسن سعيد رئيس البعثة من جانب الاتحاد ومحمد جعفر قريش وحاتم عبدالغفار حضروا الاجتماع التقليدي واتقفوا علي أن يلبس المريخ الزي الاخصر الكامل والترجي بالاصفر المخطط بالاصفر 






جبل الرجاااااااااف المابنشاااااااااااف !!
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكورعلى الاخبار الجميلة
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

أتغدو بي شنو؟ زكرتنا الغداء برانا جعانين
أها شربوا بارد ولا عصير؟



أوعه من لحم الحمير !!
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ونحن من على البعد لا نملك إلا الدعاء:
اللهم ياحي يا قيوم انصر المريخ نصرا مبينا اللهم آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

جبل الرجاااااااااف المابنشاااااااااااف !!



هههههههههههههههههههه طبعا قريتا لكن من الرجفة ما عرفتا اكتب شنو

يا جماعة انا لمن ما قادر افكر ولا اعمل شي
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

أتغدو بي شنو؟ زكرتنا الغداء برانا جعانين
أها شربوا بارد ولا عصير؟






اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يا أبو آية
حوصة بتاعنا الهناك كان بيتغدي هو كمان
عشان كده كلفتني سريع سريع
بس غالبا" يكون برتقال
لكن ما بعمل دوشة
هههههههههههههههه

وصحبك النفطي آخر كرم وضيافة مع الشباب

والحمدلله أجواء التفاؤل تسود البعثة 
وكل المجموعة آخر انسجام 
وانشالله نتخطي عقبة الترجي لان الشباب مصرين علي العودة بنتيجة ايجابية لامدرمان
المستر كاربوني وكالعادة هدوء شديد
وبشكل عام الوضع مطمئن
وربنا يبعد العوارض 
ودعواتكم بالنصر والتوفيق انشالله

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

أوعه من لحم الحمير !!



هيع أأفوو يامدير.
 في شهيد أسكنه الله فسيح جناته(عبد المنعم الطاهر(شطه))قال:نحنا أمهاتنا لمن ولدونا ماكحلننا بي كحل بي شطه شطه عديل والتوانسه ديل لمن يجو هنا أنا بأكل لحمهم ماباكل لحم الحمير وحأكون جعان لحدي مايجو عشان أقدر أكلهم وهم نيين كمان
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*يا ايهاب اصفر باصفر ما فمهناها مقصودة و لارجفة من هسع
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

جبل الرجاااااااااف المابنشاااااااااااف !!




هههههههههههههههههه
لقيتك مو با لغة

تم التعديل


بينيي بينك الرجفة حاصلة
تقرا الجرايد هنا ترجف لامن تقول بس
تجيك أخبار تونس
 تتطمن 
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*التمرين يتواصل بكل هدوء
وانشالله يكون خير اعداد لمباراة الغد

المعلق حاتم التاج مندوب قناة الشروق
 لسه شكلو بخلص في اجراءات نقل المباراة 
بس راجنو يظهر بين اللحظة والتانية 
عشان يؤكد النقل عبر قناة الشروق 









تخريمة..
حأجمع تبرعات منكم عشان فاتورة التلفون

*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

التمرين يتواصل بكل هدوء
وانشالله يكون خير اعداد لمباراة الغد

المعلق حاتم التاج مندوب قناة الشروق
 لسه شكلو بخلص في اجراءات نقل المباراة 
بس راجنو يظهر بين اللحظة والتانية 
عشان يؤكد النقل عبر قناة الشروق 









تخريمة..
حأجمع تبرعات منكم عشان فاتورة التلفون





كلنا ليك ويديك العافية

في انتظار الجديد
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*مشكور يا رائع على الإبداع.....
*

----------


## africanu

*الترجي يناشد جماهيره:-
اصدر حمدي المدب رئيس نادي الترجي التونسي 
بيانا اليوم طالب فيه الجماهير التونسية عامة وجمهور
الترجي خاصة بالوقوف خلف الفريق في مباراة الغد وجاء 
البيان على النحو التالي :
( بمناسبة مقابلة الترجي الرياضي التونسي ونادي المريخ السوداني
في اطار بطولة الرابطة الافريقية التي ستقام يوم الجمعة 23 افريل 2010 
على الساعة الرابعة بعد الزوال بملعب رادي فان هئية الترجي الرياضي
تدعو جماهيرها الوفية بالسلوك المثالي واحترام الروح الرياضية
كما تطلب منهم الحضور باعداد غفيرة لتشجيع فريقهم في اطار
يتماشى ومبادي ومكانة وعراقة عميد الاندية التونسية ..).

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والله يا افري حيرتنا ظاتو علي قول مثني
عنكم استوديوهات في تونس ولا شنو يابا ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تحديد فئات الدخول
بداء اليوم عملية بيع تذاكر مباراة المريخ  والترجي التونسي في ذهاب دور الـ16 من البطولة الافريقية حيث بداء البيع اليوم 
منذ الساعة العاشرة صباحا وحتى السادسة
مساء بشبابيك مركب حسان بلخوجة على
ان يتم البيع غدا بعد الظهر بشبابيك 
ملعب رادس وقد حددت اسعار التذاكر
على النحو التالي : 
المنطقة e,b 3 دينار 
المنطقة d  5 دينار 
منطقة عليا  7 دينار 
منطقة سفلى 10 دينار 
منصة شرفية 15 دينار 
*

----------


## africanu

*الوالي وصفقة مرابط
من المتوقع ان يعقد المنصف السلامي وجمال الوالي حال وصوله الى تونس اجتماعا مهما بخصوص عائدات صفقة هيثم مرابط .. خصوصا وان العلاقات بين الناديين توطدت منذ سنوات من خلال زيارة المريخ والصفاقسي الى البلدين .. ويتوقع ان يخرج الاجتماع في حال انعقاده بنتيجة جيدة .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مشكوووور يا ولدنا
 اهم حاجة شوف لينا اخبار الزعيم شنو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الدينا يساوي كم دولار هل تخفيض التزاكر عشان الاستاد اتملي 
تسلم ياغالي 
اخبار اللعيبة شنو
المعنويات ولا استعداد
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اخبار لاعب الترجي العياري
 لاعب الترجي التونسي المصاب خالد العياري ينخرط في تدريبات فريقه منذ السبت الماضي
وكان مقررا ان يجري اللاعب عملية جراحية
 قبل لقاء المريخ مما كان يجعل امر مشاركته 
في مباراة اليوم صعبا .. ولكن تاجيل العملية من اجل مساعدة فريقه في مباراة اليوم .. وسيقوم العياري باجراء عملية جراحية عقب الفراغ من مباراة اليوم ليكون اكثر جاهزية لمباراة العودة بالخرطوم .
*

----------


## africanu

*تشكيلة الترجي
وسيم نوارة 
ايمن بن عمر ، خليل شمام 
زياد دربالي ، صيام بن يوسف 
خالد القربي ، روجي توندمبا 
يوسف المساكني ،اسامة الدراجي 
 خالد العياري ،مايكل انرامو 
*

----------


## africanu

*وصول طاقم التحكيم علي الخطوط التونسية
وصل الى تونس قادما من المغرب اليوم
طاقم التحكيم المغربي الذي سيدير مباراة
غدا بين المريخ والترجي بقيادة الحكم 
 خليل الرويسي 
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*تسلم ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور علي المعلومات
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ســــــــودان المريخ بالاخضر الكامل
من خلال الاجتماع التقليدي الذي عقد في العاشرة من صباح اليوم تم الاتفاق على الشعار الذي سيرتديه المريخ في مباراة غدا وهو الاخضر الكامل ..
وقد حضر الاجتماع من جانب المريخ 
كل من محمد جعفر قريش رئيس بعثة
المريخ وصلاح حسن سعيد رئيس
البعثة من جانب الاتحاد العام وحاتم
عبدالغفار مدير الكرة وصديق علي صالح 
المدير التنفيذي للمريخ 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*شكرا ياقلب . 


أفريكانو موبايل : لأن الخبر لا ينتظرك !!!!

سلامي لشاور . 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تسلم يا رائع
*

----------


## تينا

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
اخبارك ياغالي 
ماقصرت وافينا اول باول
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتهي تمرين المريخ الاساسي قبل ساعة و45 دقيقة
والذي استمر لمدة ساعة و10 دقائق
حيث اخفي كاربوني التشكيلة من اعيون الصحافة التونسية
حيث لعب في حراسة المرمي( نجم الدين)و(النفطي)
وشارك محمد كمال واكرم الهادي مع الاعبين في التمرين
الاساسي من منتصف الملعب
*

----------


## africanu

*تشكيلة ســــــــــــودان المريخ
اكرم الهادي 
سفاري- قاسروكا 
مصعب- الباشا
لاسانا -السعودي- نجم الدين
النفطي-وارغو
ميدو
*

----------


## احمر شديد

*تسليم يا حبيبنا علي الاخبار الطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازجة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كلاتشي

تأكد رسمياً عدم مشاركة كلاتشي
في مبارة الغد رغم تعافيه من الاصابة
وصرح كاربوني ان مبارة الغد
تحتاج لمجهود بدني قوي لذلك
فضل عدم المجازفة بدخول كلاتشي
وتجهيزه لمبارة العودة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الخواجة عارف هو بيعمل ايه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

* سؤال للمدرب كاربوني؟

طرحنا سؤال للمدرب كاربوني عن الطريقة التي
يتوقع ان يلعب بها الترجي غدا
فصرح بأن الترجي سوف يعتمد في اول عشرة
دقائق علي هجوم مكثف عن طريق الاطراف
لتسجيل هدف سريع يسهل من مهمته
وهذا ماسوف يجعلنا نلعب في اول 20 دقيقة
بطريقة دفاعية بحته مع الاعتماد علي الهجمات المرتده
*

----------


## africanu

*ملاحظة عن خطة لعب المريخ غدا

سوف ينتهج كاربوني طريقتين للعب غدا
الاولي:- 
4-5-1 في حالة الدفاع
الثانية:-
4-1-3-2 في حالة الهجوم
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

 سؤال للمدرب كاربوني؟

طرحنا سؤال للمدرب كاربوني عن الطريقة التي
يتوقع ان يلعب بها الترجي غدا
فصرح بأن الترجي سوف يعتمد في اول عشرة
دقائق علي هجوم مكثف عن طريق الاطراف
لتسجيل هدف سريع يسهل من مهمته
وهذا ماسوف يجعلنا نلعب في اول 20 دقيقة
بطريقة دفاعية بحته مع الاعتماد علي الهجمات المرتده




دا الكلام : أب شنب خطير وسرو باتع . 
:ANSmile30::ANSmile30::ANSmile30::ANSmile30:

الله يدينا الفي مرادنا . 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أفريكانو يا خطيييييييير !! ان شاء الله كراعك خدرا
والله خليتنا متابعين أول بأول
بس يالمثنى الزول ده مشى تونس متين ؟؟
اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## africanu

*معليش ياشباب استحملونا شوية وذلك لصعوبة
الاتصال بتونــــــــــــــس
اون لاين تجتهد لكي يكون اعضائها الكرام اول من يعلم
المعلومة 



ملف مرفق 142
*

----------


## africanu

*يارب العالمين انصر ســــــــودان المريخ


ملف مرفق 143
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

معليش ياشباب استحملونا شوية وذلك لصعوبة
الاتصال بتونــــــــــــــس
اون لاين تجتهد لكي يكون اعضائها الكرام اول من يعلم
المعلومة 


ملف مرفق 142



هسى انا قايلك انت ذاتك فى تونس
بس والله مجهود كبير نحسدك عليه
رفعت راس مريخاب اون لاين
الى الامام حبيبنا افريكانو والنصر للزعيم ان شاء الله
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هسى انا قايلك انت ذاتك فى تونس
بس والله مجهود كبير نحسدك عليه
رفعت راس مريخاب اون لاين
الى الامام حبيبنا افريكانو والنصر للزعيم ان شاء الله



 
الحبيب الابيض ضميرك
مشتـــــــــــــــــــاقين كميات

لو ماكنت في تونــــــــــــــــــس صدقني
هنالك جنود مجهولون يعملون من اجل اون لاين
في تونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــس الان
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ماشاء الله ماشاء الله عيني باردة يا استاذ علاء
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مشكوووووووووووور 
اخى افريكانو




الترجي الرياضي : بين تخميرة التهديف...وخطورة المريخ... 



المتأمل في التشكيلة الأساسية التي سيواجه بها الترجي الرياضي التونسي غدا المريخ السوداني يفهم من الوهلة الأولى أن الإطار الفني سيرمي بكل ثقله إلى الهجوم من البداية بحثا عن التسجيل وتحقيق أكبر عدد ممكن من الأهداف لحسم مصير الترشح من الذهاب وتيسير المهمة عليه في أم درمان بعد أسبوعين... صحيح أن توخي الهجوم والضغط على المنافس في تونس شيء جميل وإيجابي ومؤشر لنجاح هجومي كبير وصحيح أيضا أن استغلال القوة الهجومية الضاربة للترجي الرياضي سواء في الخط الأمامي أو وسط الميدان أمر مفروض وضروري في مثل هذه المنافسات لكن الثابت كذلك أن الجانب الدفاعي مهمّ جدا في لقاء الغد وأن التفكير في التغطية الدفاعية وتأمين حصانة الخط الخلفي لازمان لتفادي الهفوات الفادحة التي يعرفها دفاع فريق باب سويقة في كل المباريات تقريبا وجعلت اللقاءات التي يخرج منها بشباك عذراء قليلة ونادرة سواء في البطولة المحلية أو على الصعيد القاري... هذه النقطة بالتحديد تفرض على الإطار الفني عدم التغافل عن الجانب الدفاعي غدا لأن الفريق الذي قبل أهدافا ضد فريق سيراليوني مغمور ثم ضدّ بطل بوركينا فاسو من الوزن الخفيف مطالب بتعديل الأوتار ضدّ منافس من الحجم الثقيل لتفادي أية مفاجأة غير سارة ثم إن عدم قبول هدف في لقاء الغد يعادل من حيث القيمة والأهمية لضمان الترشح عامل التهديف وتسجيل أكبر عدد ممكن من الأهداف والخوف كل الخوف إذن أن يركز ممثل الكرة التونسية غدا في الهجوم ويتناسى الناحية الدفاعية ويترك بالتالي المساحات لمنافسه ويتفاجأ بهجوماته المعاكسة السريعة التي قد تحدث خطرا كبيرا على مرمى نوارة، فوجود خالد القربي بمفرده في دور الإرتكاز في خط الوسط قد يحدث نوعا من عدم التوازن في خطة وطريقة لعب الترجي الرياضي وقد يؤثر في حصانته الدفاعية وبالتالي على النتيجة النهائية للمباراة وهذا ما يفرض تواجد الكاميروني روجي في التشكيلة لمساندة القربي في المهمة الدفاعية من وسط الميدان وتكوين جدار دفاعي أول يمنع السودانيين من المساحات والتوغل في مناطق الترجيين والوصول إلى مرمى نوارة خصوصا في ظل قيمة ممثل السودان وخطورته وإمكانيات مهاجميه...
على كل ، قد يكون الإطار الفني لفريق باب سويقة محقا في اختياراته وفي المجازفة الهجومية في هذه المباراة المهمّة وهذا ما نتمناه غدا حتى تتواصل مسيرة الترجي الرياضي بثبات في هذه التظاهرة القارية المهمّة، وللتذكير نشير إلى أن التشكيلة الأساسية المحتملة للأحمر والأصفر التونسي أمام الأحمر والأصفر السوداني ستكون على النحو التالي:
نوارة – بن عمر – شمام – الدربالي – بن يوسف – القربي – المساكني – الدراجي – العياري – مايكل – بوعزي.
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

معليش ياشباب استحملونا شوية وذلك لصعوبة
الاتصال بتونــــــــــــــس
اون لاين تجتهد لكي يكون اعضائها الكرام اول من يعلم
المعلومة 



ملف مرفق 142



قولوا ما شاء الله
ماااااااااااااااااشاء الله

تشكر ياصفوة

اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله عيني باردة يا استاذ علاء



من علم الفتي رمي الســـــــــــــــهام

الفضل لك في الاول استاذي رياض
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مشكوووووووووووووور 
بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ليل الفرح
في حضوركم يصعب الكلام
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*السلام عليكم.. 
بالنسبة لحكاية اللعب بارتكاز واحد.. أنا مع الخطة هذي.. 
علاش ؟؟؟
على خاطر القربي كي يبدا بمفرده يركّز على الدور الدفاعي بينما كي يكون معاه روجي ساعات يضيعو فاها و يطلعو الزوز.. 
+
المقابلة يلزمنا نمركيو فيها بأزيد بونطو.. 
ان شاء الله بعد البونطو الثالث يدخل روجي بش يخلق التوازن أكثر وسط الميدان.. 
+
هل أنا في صحيفة الترجي أم في صحيفة المريخ اليوناني ؟؟؟
أخبار صحف السوادين تعمي العيون!!!
بالله لا نعطي المقابلة أكثر من حجمها.. 
*

----------


## africanu

*ههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااي

لو ماجبنا ليكم وجع القلب مابنخليكم
*

----------


## africanu

*عدد من الاندية ترصد لاعب الترجي
المسكاني في مبارة الغد
وصل الى تونس عدد من (السماسرة) لرصد مردود لاعب الترجي يوسف المساكني خلال مباراة اليوم امام الترجي ونقلها الى عدد من الفرق الالمانية التي وضعت المساكني نصب اعيونها وعلى راس هذه الاندية بايرن ميونخ .. بالاضافة الى عدد من الاندية التركية وعلى راسها نادي قلعة السرايا .. ويتوقع ان يقدم المساكني في مباراة اليوم مستوى يمكنه من الانضمام لصفوف واحد من هذه الاندية .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* يا افريكانو الله يعطيك الف عافية ...

حقيقة اسعدتنا وشلت من هم عدم سفر مندوب من اون لاين ...
طبعا ما مشكور على بيتك فانت واحد من اسياد البيت عشان كدى البتعمل فيه ده ما غريب عليك ...
*

----------


## nona

*افريكانوا تسلم والله ماقصرت دي حرة قلب وغيرة على حب الزعيم ونشكرك على الجهد المقدر حتى لو ما سافرت لكن قلبك معاهم ، وانا عرفت الجندي المجهول الخلف الكواليس ابلغو تحايانا وشكرنا يا ............. يلا يا شطار حلوها
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*اب شنب شكلو حالف يمين ما يخلى الاميرة الافريقية والا هى تقالد  جيد ابطال المريخ فى القلعة الحمراء 
اب شنب خطييييييييييييير وسور باتع 
بدون تنظير يا كتاب المريخ ,, وبدون تدخل فى التشكيلة ,, انصتو الى اب شنب 
اذا قالت حزام فصدقوها ,, فالقول ما قالت حزام
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معليش يا شباب استاذ افريكانو لدية الكثير والمثير من صور واحداث المريخ في تونس بس ظروف النت اليوم صعب شوية
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

افريكانوا تسلم والله ماقصرت دي حرة قلب وغيرة على حب الزعيم ونشكرك على الجهد المقدر حتى لو ما سافرت لكن قلبك معاهم ، وانا عرفت الجندي المجهول الخلف الكواليس ابلغو تحايانا وشكرنا يا ............. يلا يا شطار حلوها



 
كان ليك يانونا
جندي مجهول يعمل في صمت من اجل اون لاين
لو عرفتيهو عزومة برج الفاتح علي
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

كان ليك يانونا
جندي مجهول يعمل في صمت من اجل اون لاين
لو عرفتيهو عزومة برج الفاتح علي



عرفتو يا افريكانو انا طبعا زكية شديد لو عايز تعرف منو ارسل ليك في الخاص عشان انا متشوقة لبرج الفاتح بس الله يحلك اليوم داك :1 (26):
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

عرفتو يا افريكانو انا طبعا زكية شديد لو عايز تعرف منو ارسل ليك في الخاص عشان انا متشوقة لبرج الفاتح بس الله يحلك اليوم داك :1 (26):



كان ماهو برضو هو

نحنا لاقنكم وين 

برج الفاتح جاك زول
*

----------


## africanu

*الان من داخل صالة الطعام

تناول افراد طاقم السفارة السودانية
وجبة العشاء مع افراد البعثة
وصرح اعضاء السفارة السودانية
بأنهم في ثقة تامة بأن ســودان المريخ
سوف يشرف السودان والكرة السودانية
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

مجهودات مقدره من اجل عيون صفوه المنتدي تسلم يارائع



لم نقم بفعل شئ يزكر الحبيب acba
*

----------


## africanu

*دفاع المريخ قادر علي التعامل مع مهاجم الترجي

زكر كاربوني ان خط دفاعه قادر علي الحد من خطورة

مهاجم الترجي(مايكل انرامو )

ولن يخصص لاعب معين لمراقبته
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

كان ماهو برضو هو

نحنا لاقنكم وين 

برج الفاتح جاك زول



تسلم يا افريكانو كاني مشيت
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*الجماعة ضربوا العشا : بالهنا ياأفريكانو وعقبال يضربوا الجماعة . 


أفريكانو ياقلب : يقصر الآبري . 

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

الجماعة ضربوا العشا : بالهنا ياأفريكانو وعقبال يضربوا الجماعة . 


أفريكانو ياقلب : يقصر الآبري . 



تســـــــــــلم ياقلب

شايفك قاعد في الكرسي بس بجيك
بفهم 
اربط الحزام من اســــــــــــــــــع
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ممتاز يا أفريكانو

يسلمو هالديات
(دي باللهجة الشامية طبعا")
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ممتاز يا أفريكانو

يسلمو هالديات
(دي باللهجة الشامية طبعا")
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



يقبرني ما احلالالاك
(دي من ناس هيفاء وكده)
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*تسلم يا افريكانوا يا رااااااااااااااااااااااائع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*-جو العاصمة التونسية ملبد ببعض القيوم
مع هطول متقطع وخفيف للمطر
-درجة الحرارة الان حوالي 20 درجة
- اول الواصلين لصالة الطعام في الفندق
كاربوني-مدرب اللياقة الكساندر-مجاهد
-ضم اجتماع انتهي في وقت متاخر من ليلة امس
كل من كاربوني وابنه ومجاهد
- احتاط المريخ لهطول امطار اليوم بحضار احزية مطر
-طالب كاربوني ان تجتمع كل البعثة في وجبة الافطار
-اول الوافدين من الاعبين
العجب والنفطي ووارغو بله جابر اكرم 
*

----------


## africanu

*لله درك اكرم الهادي

يشيع اكرم الهادي جو من المرح بين افراد البعثة
فالجميع يتقافشون اثناء تناول وجبة الافطار
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مشكور اخى الحبيب افريكانو 
على الاخبار الطازجة 
اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

مشكور اخى الحبيب افريكانو 

على الاخبار الطازجة 

اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم



ليل الفرح ياقلب
تســــــــــــــــلم
جدعة:-

مشتاقين شوق الكديسة لي قفص الحمام الحارسو (بوبي)
*

----------


## صخر

*تشكرك ياصفوة الصفوة 
الكورة منقولة في  أي قناة مع تردد القناة علي نايل سات
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الشروق ناقلة الكورة؟
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الحبيب مشكور والله 
وثانيا ماقلت لينا 
معنويات اللاعبين
معنويات الجهاز الفنى
قراءتك انت كـ زول قريب من الشباب
والله يا افريكانو كلو كلو غالبنا
مبومين ومتنشنين 
والله يدينا الفى مرادنا 

ارح مفروض البوست ده تكتب فيه مشاركه كل 
خمس دقائق انكرب يالحبيب

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكراً يا قلب................
*

----------


## africanu

*جلسة مع النفطي

يجلس كاربوني ومجاهد الان في بهو الفندق
مع عبد الكريم النفطي 
*

----------


## مرهف

*ماشاء الله يا غالي اخبار تفتح النفس
اللهم انصر شباب المريخ اليوم وفي كل يوم
بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض
...

*

----------


## africanu

*وردنا الان 
مازالت الاتصالات تتم مع القناة السابعة التونسية
لكي تتمكن قناة الشروق من نقل المبارة علي الهواء مباشرة
-طلبت القناة السابعة مبلغ عشرون الف دولار نظير الموافقة 
علي نقل المبارة 
-بعد مشاورات تم تخفيض المبلغ الي 17000 دولار
-مازال امر نقل المبارة علي الشروق لم يحسم بعد
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

وردنا الان 
مازالت الاتصالات تتم مع القناة السابعة التونسية
لكي تتمكن قناة الشروق من نقل المبارة علي الهواء مباشرة
-طلبت القناة السابعة مبلغ عشرون الف دولار نظير الموافقة 
علي نقل المبارة 
-بعد مشاورات تم تخفيض المبلغ الي 17000 دولار
-مازال امر نقل المبارة علي الشروق لم يحسم بعد




علاء ياأخوي كنا كويسين مالك داير تدخل فينا الرجفة . 
الله يستر .
*

----------


## قنوان

*حوووووووووووووصه يا خطييييييييييييييييير 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الاتجاه للغرف

صعد لاعبين الزعيم الان لغرفهم لنيل قسط من الراحة
لمدة ساعة وبعدها سوف يجتمع الجهاز التدريبي مع
الاعبين في تمام الساعة الثانية عشر(توقيت تونس)
الثانية بعد الظهر (توقيت السودان ) في قاعة المحاضرات
في الفندق
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* مشاءالله عليك يا أفريكانو

 اللاعبين لو أدو اليوم  بنفس

 درجة إجتهادك  دى إنشاء   الله

فايزين   فايزين 0
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

مشاءالله عليك يا أفريكانو

اللاعبين لو أدو اليوم بنفس 
درجة إجتهادك دى إنشاء الله 

فايزين فايزين 0



ملهمنا العم الرائع مانديلا

تسلم لنا يارائع روعة سودان المريخ

ربنا يحقق الاماني(يارب)
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*اللهم انا نرجوك وانت قريب تجيب دعوة الداعي ببركة هذا اليوم والجمعة الجامعة والكلمة السامعة انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
*

----------


## تينا

*العزومه مدوره ياجماعة احنا فيها 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

وردنا الان 
مازالت الاتصالات تتم مع القناة السابعة التونسية
لكي تتمكن قناة الشروق من نقل المبارة علي الهواء مباشرة
-طلبت القناة السابعة مبلغ عشرون الف دولار نظير الموافقة 
علي نقل المبارة 
-بعد مشاورات تم تخفيض المبلغ الي 17000 دولار
-مازال امر نقل المبارة علي الشروق لم يحسم بعد



مشكور علي نقل المعلومات
بس يا أخوي عليك ورينا انتهت الحكاية دي علي شنو


بمووووووووت لو ما شفت الكرة دي حااااارة ومباشرة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا ولد يا لعيب
يا خطيــــــــــــــــــر

حبيب آلبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي

*

----------


## africanu

*- نزول لاعبين سودان المريخ من غرفهم
- وسوف يتناولون وجبة خفيفة 
- ومن ثم الذهاب لصالة المحاضرات في الفندق
- لاعبين الزعيم في قمة الجاهزبة والكل تفاؤل
- بتحقيق نتجة طيبة
-كاربوني يجتمع الان مع مساعده ومدرب الحراس
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ما شاء الله 
اخبار من الفرن  وحصرية 
اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم
                        	*

----------


## MR_ZED

*التشكيلة المحتملة للترجي
نوارة ـ بن عمر ـ شمام ـ بن يوسف ـ  الدربالي ـ القربي ـ بوعزي ـ المساكني ـ  الدراجي ـ مايكل والعياري.
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*يسعد نهارهم ويومهم باذن الله يارب ياكريم تنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حاتم التاج
توجه الان لملعب المبارة المذيع حاتم التاج
لوضع اللمسات الفنية الاخيرة لنقل المبارة
علي الهواء مباشرة عن طريق (دبي)
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## MR_ZED

*هل في بعض المشجعين المريخاب تنقلوا لتونس
                        	*

----------


## najma

*متابعيين معاك ومشكوررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حاتم التاج
توجه الان لملعب المبارة المذيع حاتم التاج
لوضع اللمسات الفنية الاخيرة لنقل المبارة
علي الهواء مباشرة عن طريق (دبي)



خلاص يعني تأكد انهم ح ينقلوها علي الشروق
*

----------


## asim saif

*يا رب النصر للزعيــــــــــــــــم

 انا اي كوره صعبه للمريخ ما بقدر احضره 
رجااااااااااااااااااااااااافه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

خلاص يعني تأكد انهم ح ينقلوها علي الشروق



حسب علمي تم الاتفاق النهائي بين الشروق
والقناة السابعة التونسية
تواجه الاخوة في القناة التونسية بعض الصعاب
مع فريق الترجي بخصوص حقوق البث
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_zed
					

هل في بعض المشجعين المريخاب تنقلوا لتونس



نعم اخونا مستر زد توجه بعض انصار المريخ
لتونس لمناصرة المريخ
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*المريـــــــــــــــخ عندو انصار في كل مكان في العالم يامستر زد وتم تخصيص جانب من الاستاد لانصار الزعيم (انشالله الترجي الليلة مرشوش) انت قول آمين بس
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_zed
					

هل في بعض المشجعين المريخاب تنقلوا لتونس



 
قرابة ال100 مشجع مريخى سيتابعون المباراة من داخل الاستاد 
بالاضافة الى اعداد لا باس بها من الطابور الخامس
*

----------


## Almothanna

*تشكرات يا حبيب . 
اللهم انصر الزعيـــــــــــــــــــــــم . 

*

----------


## MR_ZED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حسب علمي تم الاتفاق النهائي بين الشروق
والقناة السابعة التونسية
تواجه الاخوة في القناة التونسية بعض الصعاب
مع فريق الترجي بخصوص حقوق البث



نعم حيث ان الترجي اراد انشاء قناة خاصة عبر قناة حنبعل 
وبيع حقوق بث مباريته الخارجية لهذه القناة 
زي الإفريقي والنجم الي باعو حقوقهم لقناة نسمة 
على كل حل الاشكال والمباراة منقولة في تونس 7
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*للاسف الشديد واجه المريخاب الذين رافقوا البعثة اساءات بالغة وشتائم فظيعة من
قبل جمهور نادى الترجى حسب اخر اتصال من تونس منذ لحظات 
وربنا يستر 
وسوف نعود لهذا الموضوع عقب اللقاء ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## MR_ZED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

 
قرابة ال100 مشجع مريخى سيتابعون المباراة من داخل الاستاد 
بالاضافة الى اعداد لا باس بها من الطابور الخامس



وأظن بعض افراد الاعلام من مراسلين وصحفيين  
 وعايزين صور لرحلة المشجعين يا ريت تنشروها هنا 
بعد عودتكم لارض وطنكم
                        	*

----------


## MR_ZED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

للاسف الشديد واجه المريخاب الذين رافقوا البعثة اساءات بالغة وشتائم فظيعة من
قبل جمهور نادى الترجى حسب اخر اتصال من تونس منذ لحظات 
وربنا يستر 
وسوف نعود لهذا الموضوع عقب اللقاء ان شاء الله 




ذلك هو الحال يحصل مع كل الأندية الي تجي تواجه فريقنا 
لكن الجمهور فئات في المتعصبين والمعتدلين   
اظن ان في احداث الفايس بوك وقرصنة صفحة المريخ سبب في كل هذا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*محاضرة كاربوني

مازال لاعبين سودان المريخ وجهازهم الفني 
في اجتماع لحدي الان
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_zed
					

ذلك هو الحال يحصل مع كل الأندية الي تجي تواجه فريقنا 
لكن الجمهور فئات في المتعصبين والمعتدلين 
اظن ان في احداث الفايس بوك وقرصنة صفحة المريخ سبب في كل هذا



 اخونا مستر زذ 
الاحداث التى حدثت لن تغير من احترام
 المريخ لنادى الترجى 
وسيجد معاملة اكثر من جيدة بالسودان من قبل الصفوة 

شايفك متابع بدقة  
بس ناسكم المكشخين صعبوها شوية 
*

----------


## MR_ZED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

اخونا مستر زذ 
الاحداث التى حدثت لن تغير من احترام
 المريخ لنادى الترجى 
وسيجد معاملة اكثر من جيدة بالسودان من قبل الصفوة 

شايفك متابع بدقة  
بس ناسكم المكشخين صعبوها شوية 



نحن نعلم كل هذا والمريخ غير في السودان 
أتذكر ريبورتاجا لقناة حنبعل بمناسبة لقاء الصفاقسي ومريخكم
في 2007 بامدرمان الاستقبال الحار الذي عملتموه لهم 
وكذلك تصفيق جمهوركم على لاعيبة الصفاقسي رغم هزيمتكم بال4 
وعدم التعرض لحافلة الصفاقسي عكس الهلال الذي رشق حافلة الترجي 
وكذلك النجم بالحجارة في 2007
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*السلام عليكم
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اااامين
*

----------


## africanu

*بعد شد وجذب من قبل القناة السابعة التونسية
وتدخل نادي الترجي بمنع القناة التونسية من
بث مبارة المريخ والترجي كان مصير المبارة
عدم النقل
ولكن
التزاماً من قناة الشروق اتجاه مشاهدينها
قامت بشراء حقوق البث لمبارة اليوم
وهي الان تملك الحق الحصري ببث المبارة
ولن يتمكن التلفزيون التونسي من نقل المبارة
وسوف تنقل حصريا علي قناة الشروق
لكم من مريخاب اون لاين اخوتي في قناة
الشروق كل التقدير والاحترام
*

----------


## MR_ZED

*كيف هذا أخي الكريم في الجرايد وموقع قناة تونس 7 المباراةمنقولة حتى
في اعلان يقول هكذا   
http://www.tunisie7.tn/template.php?langue=ar&code=106
				 													                  									16:00 كأس رابطة أبطال إفريقيا للأندية: الترجي الرياضي التونسي  والمريخ السوداني								
                 					نقل مباشر لمباراة كرة القدم بين الترجي الرياضي التونسي والمريخ  السوداني لحساب ذهاب ثمن النهائي لكأس رابطة أبطال إفريقيا للاندية.				                                                     
*

----------


## قنوان

*افريكانوووو يا خطير 
الزول ده بقتل ليه زول دي الشنو الاخبار الشديده دي
تخريمه
ما تورينا الكوره دي ح تنتهي كم كم وتريحنا
*

----------


## تينا

*الله يامعين اعين الزعيم من عين العائينين
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
شوفو المشجعين بعملو كيف
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_zed
					

كيف هذا أخي الكريم في الجرايد وموقع قناة تونس 7 المباراةمنقولة حتى
في اعلان يقول هكذا 
http://www.tunisie7.tn/template.php?langue=ar&code=106
                                                                                                          16:00 كأس رابطة أبطال إفريقيا للأندية: الترجي الرياضي التونسي والمريخ السوداني                                
                    نقل مباشر لمباراة كرة القدم بين الترجي الرياضي التونسي والمريخ السوداني لحساب ذهاب ثمن النهائي لكأس رابطة أبطال إفريقيا للاندية.                 



عليك بقناة الشروق لكي تتابع المبارة اخي مستر زد
تم الامر قبل عشرة دقائق من الان
*

----------


## MR_ZED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عليك بقناة الشروق لكي تتابع المبارة اخي مستر زد
تم الامر قبل عشرة دقائق من الان



خبر غريب على كل سنرى
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

افريكانوووو يا خطير 
الزول ده بقتل ليه زول دي الشنو الاخبار الشديده دي
تخريمه
ما تورينا الكوره دي ح تنتهي كم كم وتريحنا



انت ياقنوان افركانو ابو كدايس كدي اتصلي علي صخر
اخبارك دائما حلوه
اها الاخراج مايكون بالكحلي ذي القومي
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_zed
					

نحن نعلم كل هذا والمريخ غير في السودان 
أتذكر ريبورتاجا لقناة حنبعل بمناسبة لقاء الصفاقسي ومريخكم
في 2007 بامدرمان الاستقبال الحار الذي عملتموه لهم 
وكذلك تصفيق جمهوركم على لاعيبة الصفاقسي رغم هزيمتكم بال4 
وعدم التعرض لحافلة الصفاقسي عكس الهلال الذي رشق حافلة الترجي 
وكذلك النجم بالحجارة في 2007



 
هذه هى رسالة الرياضة السامية 
مشكووور يا حبيب 
ولك كل الود واهلا ومرحبا بك بيننا 
اخا عزيزا لا ضيفا ولا سفيرا
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_zed
					

خبر غريب على كل سنرى



اخي مستر زد

طالب نادي الترجي بمقابل مالي ضخم لمنح حقوق 
البث وهذا الامر جعل القناة السابعة ترفع يدها
عن نقل المبارة
وهنا تدخل.......... وتم منح الحق الحصري
لقناة الشروق
*

----------


## أوهاج

*تسلم افريكانو ياحبيب...
كلامك زى السكر...
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

انت ياقنوان افركانو ابو كدايس كدي اتصلي علي صخر
اخبارك دائما حلوه
اها الاخراج مايكون بالكحلي ذي القومي



 
تينا وقنوان
مشتاقين شوق الكديسة لي برج الحمام الحارسو(هو)
*

----------


## MR_ZED

*شكرا على خبرك الحصري ونحن بالانتظار
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*شكرا يا علاء ، روعة يالشروق . 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الشروق شمس السودان التي لا تغيب

وأفريكانو أخبار المنبر التي لا تخيب

والنصر المؤزر لسودان المريخ الحبيب:d3:
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*بوستك يا افريكانو رفع حالتنا النفسية حد التوتر
تخريمه :
لو ما خايفين التونسي المعانا دا يشيل حالنا كان رقدنا ليكم واطه !!
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الماعندو ..........................
يشوف ليهو ...............................
*

----------


## africanu

*ههههههههههههههااااااي
فعلا ياليل الفرح
ده متلو مافي
*

----------


## africanu

* بعثة الزعيم في طريقها لملعب المبارة
بعد عشرة دقائق من الان تتوجه
البعثة بعون الله لملعب المبارة
هناك تكتم غير عادي بخصوص التشكيلة
*

----------


## nona

*اف ريكانوا للاخبار الطازجة نقوم من حسع طوالي للقناة الرائعة الشروق وطبعا حقوق الطبع محفوظة لاف ريكانوا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اف ريكانوا للاخبار الطازجة نقوم من حسع طوالي للقناة الرائعة الشروق وطبعا حقوق الطبع محفوظة لاف ريكانوا



نونا
تســـــــــلمي ياقلب
الدعاء ياعواتك سودان المريخ
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

بوستك يا افريكانو رفع حالتنا النفسية حد التوتر
تخريمه :
لو ما خايفين التونسي المعانا دا يشيل حالنا كان رقدنا ليكم واطه !!




*

----------


## africanu

*تحركت البعثة بحمد الله ورعايته
لملعب المبارة وسط اجراءات امنية
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*والله ما عارفين نقولليك شنو 
مشكوووور يا غالى 

اللهم انصر المريخ فى مباراة اليوم 
اللهم ثبتهم ووفقهم 
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asim saif
					

يا رب النصر للزعيــــــــــــــــم

 انا اي كوره صعبه للمريخ ما بقدر احضره 
رجااااااااااااااااااااااااافه




ما براك يا عاصم 
هسه انا ما عارف امش وين

*

----------


## africanu

*يارب العالمين ياليل الفرح
اولادنا قدر التحدي
*

----------


## MR_ZED

*أنا بانتظار المباراة على أحر من الجمر
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*افريكانو 
يا رائـــــــــــــــــــــع

*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr_zed
					

أنا بانتظار المباراة على أحر من الجمر



اكيد مامعانه
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
يارب الزعيم انصره نصر يقتل بني جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*وصول بعثة الزعيم الي ملعب المبارة

تشكيلة الزعيم 
اكرم
سفاري-كاسروكا-مصعب-الباشا
سعيد-لاسانا-نجم الدين-نفطي
وارغو-ميدو
*

----------


## Almothanna

*والله ياأفريكانو عقدتنا عديل . 
مع إنك مامشحود يا شيخ العرب . 
اللهم انصر الزعيم . بركة الجمعة الجامعة والدعوة السامعة . 

تشكرات ياحبيب . 

*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

 بعثة الزعيم في طريقها لملعب المبارة
بعد عشرة دقائق من الان تتوجه
البعثة بعون الله لملعب المبارة
هناك تكتم غير عادي بخصوص التشكيلة



التشكيله وصلت يافرفر
:wrd::wrd::wrd::wrd:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مية المية 
:1 (44):

*

----------


## تينا

*تسلم ياغالي
الله ماقصر ايامك
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*عفارم عليك
إنت رتبة سياسية فى المملكة الحمراء
وتسلم يا حبيب
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ما شاء الله عليك 
اها كيف حال الاستاد يا ربي يا عالي أنصر الترجي


Facebook 
Facebook 
ربك يستر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبرووووووووووووووووك

رائع ومتشكرين
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نونا
تســـــــــلمي ياقلب
الدعاء ياعواتك سودان المريخ



تسلم امك الجاباتك لينا 
يا اسد الحوبة 
اف ريكانوا عند الشدائد 
انشاء الله تكون السعد للزعيم 
ودعواتنا اكيد وما النصر الا من عند الله :019::lolesh:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

ما شاء الله عليك 
اها كيف حال الاستاد يا ربي يا عالي أنصر الترجي


Facebook 
Facebook 
ربك يستر















ها هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
ده حنكك؟؟
:ANSmile08:
ضحكتني والله
:c020:
 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

ما شاء الله عليك 
اها كيف حال الاستاد يا ربي يا عالي أنصر الترجي


Facebook 
Facebook 
ربك يستر



:tfker::tfker::tfker::tfker::tfker::tfker:
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ها هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

ده حنكك؟؟
:ansmile08:
ضحكتني والله
:c020:



 
كبكبة ورجفة ولخبطة شديدة 
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## MR_ZED

*http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1262238549457
*

----------


## africanu

*دخول لاعبين سودان المريخ الي ارضية الملعب
للقيام بعملية الاحماء
وفي هذا الوقت وصول فريق الترجي الي ارض الملعب
حضور جماهيري نسبي لحدي الان
*

----------


## MR_ZED

*لن يحضر جمهور كبير مباراةاليوم
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

:tfker::tfker::tfker::tfker::tfker::tfker:



 
معقولة 
يا مثنى
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

معقولة 
يا مثنى





حيرتنا ياسارق برانا ماسكانا ام هلا هلا . 
كمان جابت ليها هدف عكسي بتاع دعوات . 
ماقصدنا شئ ياقلب . 
*

----------


## النجم الساطع

* 
الان لا تستطيع أى قناة تونسية أن تنقل مباراة المريخ والترجى الا بعد الرجوع لقناة الشروق

الاتفاق السابق كان ينص على أن تسمح قناة تونس السابعة لقناة الشروق بنقل مباراة اليوم مقابل أن تسمح قناة الشروق للقناة التونسية بنقل مباراة الرد بالسودان
مشاكل مالية عاقت هذا الاتفاق وذلك مساء الامس وحتى ظهر اليوم
الشروق ولالتزامها الاخلاقى مع مشاهديها دفعت المبلغ كاملا وأخذت الحق الحصرى لنقل هذه المباراة لها وحدها 
الان تجرى بعض القنوات التونسية التفاوض مع قناة الشروق من أجل أن تشترى حق البث من قناة الشروق السودانية

شكرا الشروووووووووووووووووووووق
شكرا الوالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــى 
مبروك لشروق 


المصدر :- تصريح مسئول قناة الشروق على الاذاعة الرياضية
*

----------


## africanu

*اشكالية تواجه البعثة الادارية
في اماكن الجلوس
*

----------


## Almothanna

*مشكوووور ياساطع . 



بي الجمبة : ناس أفريكانو جابو الشمار من تونس ولحظة الإتفاق وما بيناتنا . 
مجهود مقدر ياقلب . 

شكرا الوالي الغالي . 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*[QUOTE=النجم الساطع;75322][size=5][color=teal]شكرا الشروووووووووووووووووووووق
شكرا الوالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــى 
مبروك لشروق 

:1 (49):
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

وصول بعثة الزعيم الي ملعب المبارة

تشكيلة الزعيم 
اكرم
سفاري-كاسروكا-مصعب-الباشا
سعيد-لاسانا-نجم الدين-نفطي
وارغو-ميدو



ربنا ينصرك يازعيم 
وكم وددت مشاركه طارق مختار بجانب غاسروكا
ويقصى الباشا للاحتياطى لسيطره الثنائى على 
الكرات العاليه التى تقصم ظهر الزعيم فى كل المبارياة

يارب النصر المؤزر



يا افريكانو الاوضاع كيف والمنعويات
يمين الله انا راقد كشكوش


*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

ربنا ينصرك يازعيم 

وكم وددت مشاركه طارق مختار بجانب غاسروكا
ويقصى الباشا للاحتياطى لسيطره الثنائى على 
الكرات العاليه التى تقصم ظهر الزعيم فى كل المبارياة 
يارب النصر المؤزر 


يا افريكانو الاوضاع كيف والمنعويات
يمين الله انا راقد كشكوش 



 
المعنويات في السماء ياقلب
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*تشكر يا غالى...................
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دخول لاعبين الزعيم الي غرفة تغير
الملابس بعد القيام بعملية الاحماء
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

المعنويات في السماء ياقلب



تسلم ياقلب والله
ربنا يطمنك انا اطمأنيت 
بدخول كاسروكا وكيتا على ابشيبه
القاطره البشريه
الله ينصرك يازعيم

*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الرجفة حاصلة
نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يارب يارب يارب 
يارب يارب يارب
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

ربنا ينصرك يازعيم 

وكم وددت مشاركه طارق مختار بجانب غاسروكا
ويقصى الباشا للاحتياطى لسيطره الثنائى على 
الكرات العاليه التى تقصم ظهر الزعيم فى كل المبارياة 
يارب النصر المؤزر 




يا افريكانو الاوضاع كيف والمنعويات
يمين الله انا راقد كشكوش 



 

مكاشفى وينك يا حبيبنا 
منتصرين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

ما شاء الله عليك 
اها كيف حال الاستاد يا ربي يا عالي أنصر الترجي


Facebook 
Facebook 
ربك يستر



??????????????
...
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

??????????????
...



 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
متوقعة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دخول الاعبين الي ارضية الملعب الان
*

----------


## africanu

*الرجاء التحول الي بوست النقل المباشر

يارب انصر سودان المريخ
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

??????????????
...



 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب  حان الله
*

----------


## MR_ZED

*المباراة منقولة حاليا عبر التونسية السابعة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*:bsm: 
(من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله) 

بعد تعزر سفر مندوب اون لاين الي تونس اصابنا الاحباط
وسالنا انفسنا هل يعقل ان يغيب اون لاين وهو من وعد
بتفطية اخبار سودان المريخ من تونس.
تنادي نفر كريم من ابناء اون لاين بتحمل تلك المسؤلية
فتمت الاتصالات مع بعض المخلصين لسودان المريخ
في السودان وصالة الترانزيت في مطار القاهرة.
فتصدي لتلك المهمة جندي مجهول في السودان ولحساسة
موقعه في الخارطة المريخية نتفادي زكر اسمه
واصل معنا الليل بالنهار وضع كل امكانياته وصلاحياته
في خدمة اون لاين 
وفرقة سودان المريخ في صالة الانتظار في مطار القاهرة
تم الاتصال بجندي مجهول ثاني فلم يخيب امالنا فيه
فقال(انا لها انا لها)
حل مع الفرقة بنفس الفندق تابعها في حلها وترحالها
كان اول من يصحو واخر من ينام
دفع من حر ماله ورفض مدنا له ببعض المال نظير الاقامة
وخدمة الاتصال معنا وتحركه من مكان الي مكان
قال لنا (خدمة اون لاين شرف لايضاهيه خسارة بعض من مال)
شكلت غرف عمليات لخدمة اعضاء اون لاين
الاولي- في تونس
الثانية- في موقع ما من مواقع عاصمتنا المثلثة
الثالثة- في اون لاين
فكانت المحصلة اخبار حصرية ومتابعة اكثر من رائعة
عشنا مع فرقة سودان المريخ كانما كنا بينهم نعرف
اخبارهم علي مدار ساعات اليوم
تلقينا الاشادات من اخوتنا في منابر ومنتديات مريخية
واصبحت اون لاين علي كل لسان
فلكم من اون لاين جنودنا المجهولين اصدق عبارات
الشكر والتقدير 
كنتم خير معين لنا وبرهنتم ان في حب سودان المريخ
يصبح الغالي رخيص والتعب راحة والسهر سكون
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هذا هو المريخ ..عالم جميل
                        	*

----------


## gafar

*بارك الله فيكم .. نحن نفتخر ونعتز بكم ايها الصفوه الاوفياء
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الشكر لك انت ايضا اخي افريكانو 
وانت تجتهد لتسمو بهذا المنبر
والشكر لكل الاخوان في الادارة والاشراف
وباقي العضوية لمنحنا هذا العمل المتميز
ووفقكم الله جميعا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

هذا هو المريخ ..عالم جميل



فعلا
انه عالم جميل ومتفرد 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gafar
					

بارك الله فيكم .. نحن نفتخر ونعتز بكم ايها الصفوه الاوفياء



تســـــــــــــــلم ياجعفر
وحبابك مليووون ياصفوة
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الشكر لك انت ايضا اخي افريكانو 
وانت تجتهد لتسمو بهذا المنبر
والشكر لكل الاخوان في الادارة والاشراف
وباقي العضوية لمنحنا هذا العمل المتميز
ووفقكم الله جميعا



رد ياقلب
من يخدم اشخاص مثلكم 
يكتب سعيداً
انتم صفوة المنتديات
*

----------


## nona

*الاخ اف ريكانوا شكراً لك وشكرا لكل الجنود المجهولين الذي قدموا لنا خدمة مميزة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الاخ اف ريكانوا شكراً لك وشكرا لكل الجنود المجهولين الذي قدموا لنا خدمة مميزة



الشكر لكم ايضا اختي نونا
شكلتم حضورا انيقا معنا
تفاعلتم معنا ساعة بساعة
مشاركاتكم كانت بلسم خفف 
عنا الكثير
*

----------


## مرهف

*لهم منا اسمي ايات الود والمحبة والتقدير
ومثلها لك
نفتخر بهم بيننا دوما كنجمة في عتمة الليل
تضيئ المنبر وكل المنابر
لهم كل الاحترام والتقدير والعرفان
متعهم الله بالصحة والعافية وجعلهم دخرا لسودان المريخ
وادام الله المحبة بيننا وبينهم
...

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله يا أفريكانو
الله لا جاب يوم شكرك يا أخوي

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لهم منا اسمي ايات الود والمحبة والتقدير
ومثلها لك
نفتخر بهم بيننا دوما كنجمة في عتمة الليل
تضيئ المنبر وكل المنابر
لهم كل الاحترام والتقدير والعرفان
متعهم الله بالصحة والعافية وجعلهم دخرا لسودان المريخ
وادام الله المحبة بيننا وبينهم
...



الحبيب مرهف
صدقت عندما ناديت بلقب سودان المريخ
انه ســـــــــــودان المريخ وكفي
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

والله يا أفريكانو

الله لا جاب يوم شكرك يا أخوي



حبيب البي ياهندســــــة

شئ من حتي ونشعر معه بالتقصير
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*والشكر والتقدير لك  يا أفريكانو مهندس  العمليه

ومخططها الذى تصدى  للثغرة وسداها  بجداره

والشكر لكل من بذل وقته  وماله وجهده  فى خدمة

المريخ  والمنبر0

 فعلاً  كانت  خدمه منحت  المنبر تميزاً وإشراقا 0
*

----------


## قنوان

*جنود اون لاين المجهولون 
نسمات الصيف وربيع الحياه الدائم 
زرعتم بسمه فسكنتوا القلب وخلدتم زكري 
فكنتم الدرر المنيره في الظلام القاسي وملئتم بالفرحه اجسادنا وشغلتم كل الحواس اعزائنا بمجهوداتكم تنفسنا الحياه 
ليت كلمات الشكر تناسب ما قدمتموه ولا عجب فأنتم عشاق العجب 
ابتعد عنا الزعيم جغرافيا فكنتم خيط شعاع احمر واخترقتم الضباب التونسي دمتم زخرا للمريخ فانتم مريخاب اون لاين وكفي 
تقبلوا كلمات قنوان الركيكه علكم تجدو بين حروفها ما يعكس ولو القليل من امتنانها وشكرها الجزيل
الشكر لافريكانو من صميم الفؤاد فقبل ان افيق من دهشتي الاولي لحبه وولائه للزعيم يدهشني مرات ومرات
:wrd:
*

----------


## تينا

*ناسف للغالي افركانو علي الرد بهذا اللون ولكنة هذا مابداخلي نشكرك كثيراً ماقصرت انت والكوكبة الرائعه التي معك والله العملتو فوق الجبين والعين 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

والشكر والتقدير لك يا أفريكانو مهندس العمليه

ومخططها الذى تصدى للثغرة وسداها بجداره 
والشكر لكل من بذل وقته وماله وجهده فى خدمة 
المريخ والمنبر0 

فعلاً كانت خدمه منحت المنبر تميزاً وإشراقا 0



العم الغالي(مانديلا)
منكم تعلمنا ان يكون الفرد في خدمة المجموعة
منكم عرفنا معاني التضحية والعشق لسودان المريخ
جهد اذا قيس علي مجهوداتكم من اجل اون لاين
اصبحنا مثل الذي يحمل اصفارا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحبيب افريكانو ...
لا يستغرب منكم هذا العمل فانتم قلب اون لاين النابض ...
شكرا لك ولهؤلاء الاوفياء حقيقة مهما قلنا فلن نوفيهم حقهم ...
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*
الشكر موصول لك افريكانو علي التغتطية المميزة ولكل جنودك خلف الكواليس علي مدنا بكل ماهو جديد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

:bsm: 
(من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله) 

بعد تعزر سفر مندوب اون لاين الي تونس اصابنا الاحباط
وسالنا انفسنا هل يعقل ان يغيب اون لاين وهو من وعد
بتفطية اخبار سودان المريخ من تونس.
تنادي نفر كريم من ابناء اون لاين بتحمل تلك المسؤلية
فتمت الاتصالات مع بعض المخلصين لسودان المريخ
في السودان وصالة الترانزيت في مطار القاهرة.
فتصدي لتلك المهمة جندي مجهول في السودان ولحساسة
موقعه في الخارطة المريخية نتفادي زكر اسمه
واصل معنا الليل بالنهار وضع كل امكانياته وصلاحياته
في خدمة اون لاين 
وفرقة سودان المريخ في صالة الانتظار في مطار القاهرة
تم الاتصال بجندي مجهول ثاني فلم يخيب امالنا فيه
فقال(انا لها انا لها)
حل مع الفرقة بنفس الفندق تابعها في حلها وترحالها
كان اول من يصحو واخر من ينام
دفع من حر ماله ورفض مدنا له ببعض المال نظير الاقامة
وخدمة الاتصال معنا وتحركه من مكان الي مكان
قال لنا (خدمة اون لاين شرف لايضاهيه خسارة بعض من مال)
شكلت غرف عمليات لخدمة اعضاء اون لاين
الاولي- في تونس
الثانية- في موقع ما من مواقع عاصمتنا المثلثة
الثالثة- في اون لاين
فكانت المحصلة اخبار حصرية ومتابعة اكثر من رائعة
عشنا مع فرقة سودان المريخ كانما كنا بينهم نعرف
اخبارهم علي مدار ساعات اليوم
تلقينا الاشادات من اخوتنا في منابر ومنتديات مريخية
واصبحت اون لاين علي كل لسان
فلكم من اون لاين جنودنا المجهولين اصدق عبارات
الشكر والتقدير 
كنتم خير معين لنا وبرهنتم ان في حب سودان المريخ
يصبح الغالي رخيص والتعب راحة والسهر سكون



ونحن معك أعضاء بأون لاين نؤكد عميق شكرنا وتقديرنا لهم جميعاً
ولاننسي أن نتقدم بخالص شكرنا للمنبر ممثل في شخصك الكريم ... فقد خففتم عنا كثير من عناء البحث... وطول الانتظار .....
دمت سنداً ودعماً للكيان .... ولن نترككم تسيروا وحدكم فنحن معكم سائرون
وكلنا للمريخ فداء
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

جنود اون لاين المجهولون 

نسمات الصيف وربيع الحياه الدائم 
زرعتم بسمه فسكنتوا القلب وخلدتم زكري 
فكنتم الدرر المنيره في الظلام القاسي وملئتم بالفرحه اجسادنا وشغلتم كل الحواس اعزائنا بمجهوداتكم تنفسنا الحياه 
ليت كلمات الشكر تناسب ما قدمتموه ولا عجب فأنتم عشاق العجب 
ابتعد عنا الزعيم جغرافيا فكنتم خيط شعاع احمر واخترقتم الضباب التونسي دمتم زخرا للمريخ فانتم مريخاب اون لاين وكفي 
تقبلوا كلمات قنوان الركيكه علكم تجدو بين حروفها ما يعكس ولو القليل من امتنانها وشكرها الجزيل
الشكر لافريكانو من صميم الفؤاد فقبل ان افيق من دهشتي الاولي لحبه وولائه للزعيم يدهشني مرات ومرات 
:wrd:



قنوانكو(كما يحلو لي)
عندما تجتمع الاحرف وتعزف اعزب الالحان
يحتار من لايجيد قراءة النوتة الموسيقية
ان يعبر علي ماسطره قلمك المصان
كلمات لاتخرج الا من فم رضع حب الكيان
عاتكة ولله درك من عاتكة
فأن ادهشتك مرات ومرات
فدهشتي بك تعدت قانون الزمان والمكان
فاصبحت المرات والمرات
تحسب سنين ضوئية
يصعب حسابها
ياقنوان


:wrd:وكمان :wrd:
تخريمة
(الشاي شربتيهو بي تفلو باين عليك)
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ناسف للغالي افركانو علي الرد بهذا اللون ولكنة هذا مابداخلي نشكرك كثيراً ماقصرت انت والكوكبة الرائعه التي معك والله العملتو فوق الجبين والعين 



تينا الرائعة

اكتبي بكل الالوان فذالك لكي مباح
لاننا نعلم ان قلبك لايعرف غير الاحمر
والاصفر الوان
دمتي لنا ياصاحبة المبادرات والافكار
التي تصب في مصلحة اون لاين
*

----------


## Almothanna

*الشكر لكل الجنود المجهولين . معكم تلاشت كل حدود الزمان والمكان . 

شكرا أنيقا مهندس العملية من الداخل أفريكانو، كل الود والتقدير والإحترامات (ما مشحود ياشيخ العرب). 

احب المريخ وأموت في الصفوة . 
وفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق . 
فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق 
مريخنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق . 

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

الشكر لكل الجنود المجهولين . معكم تلاشت كل حدود الزمان والمكان . 

شكرا أنيقا مهندس العملية من الداخل أفريكانو، كل الود والتقدير والإحترامات (ما مشحود ياشيخ العرب). 

احب المريخ وأموت في الصفوة . 
وفووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق . 
فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق 
مريخنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق . 




المثني ياوجع الوجع

تســـــــــلم لينا يارائع 
يا انيق الحضور دوما

تخريمة:-
(شيخ العرب) حته واحده
الله يستر من الضبيحة
*

----------


## أوهاج

*متابعاتك اللصيقة للبعثة كانت بلسماً لنا
يوم ضاقت بنا الدنيا خارج المنتدى....
شكراً شكراً لك ولكل من ساندك..
دمتم ذخراً...حتماً حتماً ننتصر...
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

متابعاتك اللصيقة للبعثة كانت بلسماً لنا
يوم ضاقت بنا الدنيا خارج المنتدى....
شكراً شكراً لك ولكل من ساندك..
دمتم ذخراً...حتماً حتماً ننتصر...



اوهاج اسم له رنين في اون لاين

شــــــــــــــاكر لك شعورك الرائع
وانشــــــــــاءالله منتصرين ياقلب
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حبيبنا أفريكانو ليس بغريب عليكم انت والجنود المجهولون
ماقدمتموه لمريخاب اون لاين فهو منكم وبكم ولكم وأعضاؤه
اخوتكم صفوة الصفوه 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
ويا صاحبى رفعت راسنا فوق
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

حبيبنا أفريكانو ليس بغريب عليكم انت والجنود المجهولون
ماقدمتموه لمريخاب اون لاين فهو منكم وبكم ولكم وأعضاؤه
اخوتكم صفوة الصفوه 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
ويا صاحبى رفعت راسنا فوق



بلســـــــــــــــــــم الروح 
الابيض ضميرك
دين هو في الرقاب الي قيام الســــاعة
من يعرف امثالك يارائع يشعر بالتقصير

تفحيطة:-
مافيها بيتين شعر
انشاء الله ايجار
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*شكرا لكل غرف عمليات اون لاين 
شكرا لك الجميل افركانو 
شكرا للجميع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

شكرا لكل غرف عمليات اون لاين 
شكرا لك الجميل افركانو 
شكرا للجميع



الرائع دوما (ابوحميد)
تســــــلم ياغالي
الشـــكر لك وانت في اقاصي الارض 
تحمل هم ســــودان المريخ
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وانا فتحت لي كتر خيرك ...
برضو جزاك الله خير انت وهؤلاء الصفوة الرائعين ...
بضحك معاك ما تاخذها جادي ...
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

وانا فتحت لي كتر خيرك ...
برضو جزاك الله خير انت وهؤلاء الصفوة الرائعين ...
بضحك معاك ما تاخذها جادي ...



أففففففووو!!!!!
أمانه ما اتلومت يا افريكانو !!!
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تشكرو ياشبــــــــــــاب وإنشالله ماتشوفو شر رغم الألم لكن متمسكين بالأمل والله ماقادر أتخيل مجموعات من غير المريخ
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

وانا فتحت لي كتر خيرك ...
برضو جزاك الله خير انت وهؤلاء الصفوة الرائعين ...
بضحك معاك ما تاخذها جادي ...



شيخنا طارق ود حامد

لوما حلت بركاتكم علينا لاعرفنا
روحنا ولا جينا
تســــــــلم لينا يارائع السيرة والسريرة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شيخنا طارق ود حامد

لوما حلت بركاتكم علينا لاعرفنا
روحنا ولا جينا
تســــــــلم لينا يارائع السيرة والسريرة



شفت يا الابيض ضميرك اكلني حنك ههههههه...
تسلم يا حبيب ده من لطفك وجميل طبعك ...
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الحبيب افريكانو ...
لا يستغرب منكم هذا العمل فانتم قلب اون لاين النابض ...
شكرا لك ولهؤلاء الاوفياء حقيقة مهما قلنا فلن نوفيهم حقهم ...



يعلم الله اســــــع بـــــس شفته المشاركة

شـــــــــــيخ طارق

بتشــــوف القلوب

ومن شـــدة مكانتك في قلبي

ماشفته مشـــاركتك

يعلم الله اللوم بجي بالقفلات

لك العتبي نمن تقول كفاي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اخي افريكانو متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية 
وجعلكم الله زخراً لخدمة لسودان المريخ 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

تشكرو ياشبــــــــــــاب وإنشالله ماتشوفو شر رغم الألم لكن متمسكين بالأمل والله ماقادر أتخيل مجموعات من غير المريخ



 
انشــــــــــــــــــاء الله نحن اول الواصلين
للمجموعات
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قنوانكو(كما يحلو لي)
عندما تجتمع الاحرف وتعزف اعزب الالحان
يحتار من لايجيد قراءة النوتة الموسيقية
ان يعبر علي ماسطره قلمك المصان
كلمات لاتخرج الا من فم رضع حب الكيان
عاتكة ولله درك من عاتكة
فأن ادهشتك مرات ومرات
فدهشتي بك تعدت قانون الزمان والمكان
فاصبحت المرات والمرات
تحسب سنين ضوئية
يصعب حسابها
ياقنوان


:wrd:وكمان :wrd:
تخريمة
(الشاي شربتيهو بي تفلو باين عليك)



اريتو شاي السرور لكن انا اساسا بشرب التفل بي شاييو :zxcv1:
*

----------


## africanu

*- ادي فريق ســودان المريخ تمرين صباح
اليوم حيث شارك فيه الاعبين الذين لم 
يشاركو في مباراة الامس
- غدا عند العاشـــــرة صباحا(توقيت تونس)
سوف يؤدي ســــودان المريخ تمرين اخر في
تونــــــــــس وسوف يشمل كل الاعبين
-غدا انشـــاء الله عند الساعة(20:00)توقيت
تونـــس(22:00) توقيت الســودان ترتحل
بعثة الزعيم الي مطار(قرطاج)
وعند الساعة(22:35) توقيت تونس تقلع طائرة
الزعيم الي مطار القاهرة
حيث تصل بالسلامة انشاء الله عند الساعة(02:45)
توقيت القاهرة (صباح الاثنين)
وسوف تمكث البعثة خمس ساعات ترانزيت ومن ثم
الارتحال الي الخرطوم
بعون الله عند الساعة الحادية عشر صباحا
يحط طائر ســــودان المريخ بيننا
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* بالتوفيق ان شاء الله والسلامة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا
دا اشعار للناس العايزين يمشو المطار لاستقبال البعثة
والتوقيت مناسب ومريح
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*يصلو بالسلامة انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

اخي افريكانو متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية 
وجعلكم الله زخراً لخدمة لسودان المريخ 



حبيب البي رياض

عندما تزكر خدمة ســـودان المريخ
تنحني لك الروؤس يارياض
منك تعلمنا معني التجرد وحب الكيان
*

----------


## reddish

*بالتوفيق والسلامة وحظا اوفر في مقبل الايام 
ومشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــور 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*جاءنا الآن من تونس ..

انتهت قبل قليل دعوة العشاء التي أقامها السفير السوداني بتونس علي شرف بعثة فريق المريخ السوداني وقد قامت الصحافة التونسية باجراء مقابلات واستطلاعات مع البعثة وفي تصريح قبل قليل للاعب استيفن وورغو قال بان الترجي فريق كبير ولكنه سيجد (أي الترجي) صعوبة بالغة في مباراة الرد بامدرمان
هذا وسيتخلف اللاعبين كليتشي اوسونوا وبدرالدين قلق بالقاهرة علي ان يعودوا لاحقا للخرطوم وذلك بغرض إجراء مزيد من الفحوصات الطبية لكليتشي أما بدرالدين قلق فبغرض الاطمئنان علي صحة والدته مرافقتها وهي الان موجودة في القاهرة للعلاج

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك يا استاذ علاء
*

----------


## africanu

*حبيب البي
ياهندســــــة
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ علاء



وبارك لنا فيك اســــــتاذ رياض
*

----------


## Almothanna

*بالسلامة انشاء الله . 
مشكورين ياشباب .

*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*بالسلامة انشاء الله
                        	*

----------

